# Tokay Talk



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Anyone love this balmy juice? No thanks to ATLHarp I am on a quest - looking for options (and where to buy them). My last favorite was from Morris/South Australia. Here is a nice profile description of the object of my desire:

_TASTING NOTES _
_Honey and butterscotch fragrance combined with oak and rancio. Concentration of flavours, smooth, silky texture and soft spirit on the middle palate leading to a relatively dry finish with lingering after taste. "This wine's Rare classification means older material weighs in; it's dark-chocolate brown in the glass. Really malty, with toasted bread on the nose and a hint of green herb aroma and slight creaminess. Like treacle, with grilled nuts, a waft of smoke and pipe tobacco rolling gently through the finish. A hedonistic style!" -Qantas InFlight. "This beauty is dripping with aged complexity and intensity. One judge suggested it should come with a spoon! Long with luscious mouthfeel and lovely old rancio characters!" -Winestate _


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*Puttonyos Baby*.....That's Tokaji :tu

Although it has been a while.. I remember the best Tokay that I've experienced was from Hungary.

The Royal Tokaji Wine Company
Royal Tokaji Aszu 5 Puttonyos (_Your Puttonyos may vary_)



> Lovely complexity, showing orange, smoke and black tea notes matched to a light, lovely structure. Well-balanced, with lingering accents of caramel and marmalade -


Another good Hungarian vintner is Disznoko.

I have had Australian Tokay that I really enjoyed but it did not have the subtle complexities of the Hungarian stuff.

Are we opening a bottle soon?

Thanks for reminding me. :tu

Oh yea, where to buy...http://www.winex.com/default.aspx. When I lived in Orange County it was a nice place to browse on the weekend.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

tzaddi said:


> ...Are we opening a bottle soon?


We should - yes.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> We should - yes.


Now you got me hankering for some... Damn you and your hedonistic consumer ways .

Looks like the 2000 vintage is around $30 for 500ml and the 1999 vintage going for around $55-65. Savor the goodness!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> Anyone love this balmy juice? No thanks to ATLHarp I am on a quest - looking for options (and where to buy them). My last favorite was from Morris/South Australia. Here is a nice profile description of the object of my desire:
> 
> _TASTING NOTES _
> _Honey and butterscotch fragrance combined with oak and rancio. Concentration of flavours, smooth, silky texture and soft spirit on the middle palate leading to a relatively dry finish with lingering after taste. "This wine's Rare classification means older material weighs in; it's dark-chocolate brown in the glass. Really malty, with toasted bread on the nose and a hint of green herb aroma and slight creaminess. Like treacle, with grilled nuts, a waft of smoke and pipe tobacco rolling gently through the finish. A hedonistic style!" -Qantas InFlight. "This beauty is dripping with aged complexity and intensity. One judge suggested it should come with a spoon! Long with luscious mouthfeel and lovely old rancio characters!" -Winestate _


ATLHARP- Kicking people down all sorts of slopes since 2005!

ATL


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Some of my fellow port collectors are into Tokay. I am not very familiar with it, so have no advice to offer, but would assume it's good as these guys have good & similar taste as I do.

I thought it had to be from Hungry only? Like port is only from *Port*ugal.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Some of my fellow port collectors are into Tokay. I am not very familiar with it, so have no advice to offer, but would assume it's good as these guys have good & similar taste as I do.
> 
> I thought it had to be from Hungry only? Like port is only from *Port*ugal.


Would you talk to your guys about their opinions on some not-too-pricey nice vintages for me? The only tokay I've had was from South Australia and I thought it stood very well on its' own after dinner; would probably stand even better (after dinner) with a cigar. 

Hungaria - my roots; it figures.  A taste for tokay and a tendency to get crazy.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I thought I would post a link to information that explains a bit about this great wine and it's long and colorful history. Enjoy.

*Tokaji* ••••<click here

"What the hell are puttonyos?" Now you know.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> Would you talk to your guys about their opinions on some not-too-pricey nice vintages for me?


Sent you a PM


----------

